# Free Planted tank setups with stands, lights, filters....



## Haiven (Oct 19, 2009)

My Dad is unexpectedly moving in with me tonight and I'm going to have to move my planted tanks out in the next couple of days, so in the interest of speed and convenience, everything is free.

Everything offered will be complete setups including tank, stand, lights, filters, substrate, plants and fish. All tanks are planted and are up and running, thus filters are populated with good bacteria. My tanks are disease free, but definitely need to have a good algae scrubbing.

Three conditions: 
1) You help empty it and take everything that's in it including livestock. (Feel free to give the fish away if you don't want to keep them.)
2) Pickups can begin tomorrow a.m., but must be picked up by Sunday p.m.
3) I'd like to spread the wealth, i.e. I would like individuals to take only one setup at this time. Exception: setups 6 & 7 (See details in bold, below.)

Available setups:
Setup #1 - Two 20g tanks on a wrought iron stand.
Setup #2 - 55g tank on a black stand
Setup #3 - 65g Oceanic tank on a black stand 
Setup #4 - 65g Oceanic tank on a black stand
Setup #5 - 45g tall tank and black stand (tank has a 36 X 13" footprint) This is the Walstad tank that set up at one of our meetings last yea

*I have the following two setups sitting on a 110g black stand. They can go all together or separately. If they go together, you will also receive the two individual stands described above.*
Setup #6 - 56g Oceanic column tank (30" X 18" footprint) with a black stand
Setup #7 - 56g Oceanic column tank (30" X 18" footprint with a cherry wood stand

Please respond in this thread and also send me a p.m. This lets others see which items haven't yet been claimed.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

Pm sent for 65 wth the best lite, 1 56 cube with stand and the 20 stack. not all for me but for friends who cant log on right now


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi Haven, I understand, my mother in law moved in 3 years ago. I would love to have the 20 gallon double stand set up. I'll PM you and see when the best time is to come get them, thanks.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

If only I had the space or time. My in laws are coming in this weekend and I won't be able to pick up, otherwise I happily take anything 18 inches wide. Preferably setup 3 since the tall stand.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

I need the other 56 gal cube for a friend


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

Need 45gal too


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Tanya, I had almost PMd you when this first got posted. You know EVERYONEs shopping lists.  Only reason I didn't was because you had found homes for most before I could finish typing on my tablet. 

Haiven, I'm sorry that you need to let them go. Is there anything you need (other than more living space and free time).


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I want the 56 cube. I can come in the morning.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

Ok I think all tanks are spoken for...


----------



## Haiven (Oct 19, 2009)

*All tanks have been claimed *
Setup #1 - Steve - Two 20g tanks on a wrought iron stand.
Setup #2 - Matt - 55g tank on a black stand
Setup #3 - Tugg 65g Oceanic tank on a black 
Setup #4 - Pam - 65g Oceanic tank on a black stand
Setup #5 - Tanya - 45g tall tank and black stand. This is the Walstad tank
Setup #6 - Johnny - 56g Oceanic column tank (30" X 18" footprint) with a black stand
Setup #7 - Ravi -	56g Oceanic column tank (30" X 18" footprint with a cherry wood stand


----------



## Haiven (Oct 19, 2009)

Tugg and Steve, thanks for the kind words.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

Thank you, Nancy. you're so generous...i miss you. prayers being said


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Haiven. I wish you get to come back to the hobby later on.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

Nancy still has her roseline tank as well as her swordtails and plecos all planted so shes still a hobbyist. hopefully life will become calm again soon


----------

